# من فضلكم اي حد شغال في شلمبرجير يدخل يساعدني لو سمحتوا يكون جزيل الشكر



## مهندس : فادي (19 يونيو 2013)

انا مهندس ميكانيكا قوى حديث التخرج

متخرج بتقدير جيد جيدا
 
وتقيدر امتياز في مشروع التخرج

ومشروعي كان : تصميم نظام تبريد و نظام مكافحه حرائق لخزانات بترول في مستودع شركه النصر للبترول
وانا دورت كتير في المشروع وتمنكت بفضل الله من الموضوع ده بكل فروعه 

ومعايا كورسات كتير عمليه زي(تصميم شبكات التكييف المركزي - وتصميم شبكات الحريق - وتصميم شبكات الري والصرف - وريفيت- واوتكاد طبعا - وادره مشروعات)

واتدربت في شركات كتير زي اورسكوم و ميناء القاهره الجوي ومرسيدس وانابيب البترول
 

المهم

انا حلم عمري وسبب اختيار مشروع التخرج اني نفسي اشتغل في شركه شلمبرجير فياريت اللي يقدر يساعدني باي طريقه في ازاي اني اقدم او يقدر يساعدني باي طريقه اكون شاكر ليه جدا وخصوصا كمان لاني عندي ظروف خاصه جدا ومحتاج الشغل جدا في اقرب فرصه ونفسي اشتغل في مجالي مشروع تخرجي لاني هقدر اعطي فيه كتير وممكن اي شركه بترول تستفاد بالموضوع واشتغل فيها اكون برضه شاكر جدا ليكم بس انا حلمي اكون مهندس في شلمبرجير
وشكرا لوقتكم واسف جدا لازعاجك وارجوا الافاده من فضلكم

مع لعلم اني بفضل الله عندي ثقه في نفسي واقدر اشتغل تحت ضغط وتحمل اي ظروف شغل واقدر اتعامل مع الاخرين واشتغل في team work واقدر اواجه واحل المشاكل و عندي لباقه في الكلام وقدره كبيره على الاقناع
وشكرا
​


----------



## مهندس : فادي (20 يونيو 2013)

هو ليه الناس بتدخل تشوف ومفيش مشاركه خالص يعني اللي اكيد دخل شاف بيشتغل في البترول مفيش حد بياعد حد كده خالص​


----------



## mirageman (27 يونيو 2013)

بص يا سيد فادي .. التقديم لازم يكون عن طريق الموقع slb.com بتدخل قسم الوظيف وتتبع التعليمات هتلاقيه كاتبلك ايه الانواع المختلفة الي ممكن تتقدملها وطبعا انت بتختار وظيفة واحدة وتدخل تسجل بيناتك وشهادتك ومعلومات تانية ,الموقع ينهى عن التقدم لأكثر من وظيفو في نفس الوقت وحتى لو أردت التقدم لوظيفة أخرى عليك مسح سجلك من الأولى. بعد مبتسجل بيناتك هما لما بيحتاجوا موظفين جدد بيدخل على السجلات الي على الموقع ويختارو منها ويبتدو يكلمو الناس , والكلام دا على أغلب الأقاويل بيحصل مرتين أو تلاتة في السنة (أقاويل وليست معلومات). بيحددولك معاد تيجي تمتحن امتحان تقني لمعرفة هل تصلح أو لا ,, الامتحان بيبقى ساعتين وبيبقى فيه أنجليزي و فيزياء ورياضة و وذكاء وقسم عام بيقى عن معلومات هندسية بسيطة . لو نجحت في المتحان بيكلموك تاني في خلالاسبوع عشان تيجي تعمل انترفيو عندهم في الشركة وبيبقى انترفيو سهل وبسيط لو الانجلش بتاعك كويس وواثق من نفسك وبياخد حوالي ربع او نص ساعة. لو نجحت بتعمل انترفيو تاني عبارة عن عرض presentation عن نفسك اما مدراء الشركة أغلبهم أجانب . وتقريبا في نفس اليوم بياخدوك الموقع الي هتنزل فيه تعد اسبوع وتقرر هل هتقدر تستحمل او لا . طبعا انا عرفت الكلام دا عن طريق الانترنت بعد مكلموني , انا -ولله الحمد والمنة والفضل - عديت الامتحان الخميس الي فات والنهاردة كنت في الانترفيو والحمد لله اتوفقت وعديته وفي انتظار النترفيو التالت مع المدراء وعلى كلامهم هيحددولي معاد في خلال اسبوعين على حسب ايه الي هيحصل في البلد يوم الحد 30 6 . ادعولي بالتوفيق , وانصحك اخي ان تستعين بالله ولا تعجز واعلم ان الخير كله بيد الله يؤتيه من يشاء لا تدري لعل الخير يتيك منها او من غيرها ,, فقط توكل على الله واتعب في البحث وتطوير نفسك ,, أرجو لك التوفيق .


----------



## mm86 (6 يوليو 2013)

لو سمحت يا باش مهندس mirageman ممكن فكرة عن الامتحان من فضلك وشكرا


----------



## مهندس : فادي (18 يوليو 2013)

متشكر جدا يا هندسه ياريت بس تطمن انت وصلت لفين دلوقت وعملت ايه معاهم ويارب تمون اشتفلت خلاص ولو ممكن تديني فكره عن الامتحان يكون تمام اوي شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس : فادي (18 يوليو 2013)

mirageman قال:


> بص يا سيد فادي .. التقديم لازم يكون عن طريق الموقع slb.com بتدخل قسم الوظيف وتتبع التعليمات هتلاقيه كاتبلك ايه الانواع المختلفة الي ممكن تتقدملها وطبعا انت بتختار وظيفة واحدة وتدخل تسجل بيناتك وشهادتك ومعلومات تانية ,الموقع ينهى عن التقدم لأكثر من وظيفو في نفس الوقت وحتى لو أردت التقدم لوظيفة أخرى عليك مسح سجلك من الأولى. بعد مبتسجل بيناتك هما لما بيحتاجوا موظفين جدد بيدخل على السجلات الي على الموقع ويختارو منها ويبتدو يكلمو الناس , والكلام دا على أغلب الأقاويل بيحصل مرتين أو تلاتة في السنة (أقاويل وليست معلومات). بيحددولك معاد تيجي تمتحن امتحان تقني لمعرفة هل تصلح أو لا ,, الامتحان بيبقى ساعتين وبيبقى فيه أنجليزي و فيزياء ورياضة و وذكاء وقسم عام بيقى عن معلومات هندسية بسيطة . لو نجحت في المتحان بيكلموك تاني في خلالاسبوع عشان تيجي تعمل انترفيو عندهم في الشركة وبيبقى انترفيو سهل وبسيط لو الانجلش بتاعك كويس وواثق من نفسك وبياخد حوالي ربع او نص ساعة. لو نجحت بتعمل انترفيو تاني عبارة عن عرض presentation عن نفسك اما مدراء الشركة أغلبهم أجانب . وتقريبا في نفس اليوم بياخدوك الموقع الي هتنزل فيه تعد اسبوع وتقرر هل هتقدر تستحمل او لا . طبعا انا عرفت الكلام دا عن طريق الانترنت بعد مكلموني , انا -ولله الحمد والمنة والفضل - عديت الامتحان الخميس الي فات والنهاردة كنت في الانترفيو والحمد لله اتوفقت وعديته وفي انتظار النترفيو التالت مع المدراء وعلى كلامهم هيحددولي معاد في خلال اسبوعين على حسب ايه الي هيحصل في البلد يوم الحد 30 6 . ادعولي بالتوفيق , وانصحك اخي ان تستعين بالله ولا تعجز واعلم ان الخير كله بيد الله يؤتيه من يشاء لا تدري لعل الخير يتيك منها او من غيرها ,, فقط توكل على الله واتعب في البحث وتطوير نفسك ,, أرجو لك التوفيق .





متشكر جدا يا هندسه ياريت بس تطمن انت وصلت لفين دلوقت وعملت ايه معاهم ويارب تمون اشتفلت خلاص ولو ممكن تديني فكره عن الامتحان يكون تمام اوي شكرا جزيلا​


----------



## mech-egypt (20 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم يا باشمهندس فادى 
ارجو مراسلتى على ايميلى الخاص فى اقرب وقت
xxxxxxx

ملاحظات المشرف:
يمنع وضع وسائل الأتصال وفقاً لقوانين الموقع


----------



## MUSTAFA EID (8 يونيو 2014)

هل التقدير بيفرق ولا الكورسات ممكمن تعوض ده


----------

